# Tasha Vom Baronenwald



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

This poor girl wound up in rescue. We are thinking of taking her. I don't understand all the pedigree stuff can anyone tell me if this is good line or a puppy mill? Are there any genetic issues I need to watch out for ?

Her name is Tasha Vom Baronenwald 

Her sire is Drake Vom Nadelhaus
Her dam is Xasha Vom Nadelhaus II

Going back is Pacco Vom Nadelhaus
Bella Vom Nadelhaus

Cim Vom Faustbrunnen
Indra Vom Baronenwald

She is beautiful but missing a tail.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Pretty head.....what happened to her tail, do you know? I think someone else here has a GSD with no tail...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

find out why she is missing her tail -- be aware of any obsessive compulsive habits she may have that will drive you crazy. She may have been a chronic tail chaser , and injured herself badly, necessitating tail amputation


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I met a dog at the dog park who was an obsessive tail chaser--Already had part of her tail removed surgically and was still gnawing on it to the point of bloody stub..Very sad...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> Pretty head.....what happened to her tail, do you know? I think someone else here has a GSD with no tail...


She had an absecess that her owners were unable to pay the vet bill for, this is how she wound up at a shelter and eventually into rescue. 

I have visted with her a couple of times now. She doesn't seem to be obsessive complusive. I'm more worried about genetic issues as her back toes seem to point out.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Seems like a really hard decision to me, too..Do you feel a bond to her? She is pretty but maybe will be a lot of medical issues you don't need to take on....Pets are a big cost without knowingly getting one who has problems..Gosh, I sound so cold saying this..Best wishes to you in your decision...jan


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

jang said:


> Seems like a really hard decision to me, too..Do you feel a bond to her? She is pretty but maybe will be a lot of medical issues you don't need to take on....Pets are a big cost without knowingly getting one who has problems..Gosh, I sound so cold saying this..Best wishes to you in your decision...jan


Thanks. We are half in love with her already. Waiting to hear more after her vet visit in the next week or so. I'm just really curious about her background. 

Looks like her parents were Nadelhaus dogs and I think I remember reading something controversial about them a while back. If anyone knows anything and doesn't want to breeder bash please PM me. I'd like to know what I'm potentially getting myself into.. Not that I will turn her down if there are some possible issues. I'd just like to be aware of possible problems down the road.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Poor baby...she looks so worried. I know what you mean about being worried about the unknown genetics-I'm in the same boat but we took the chance and I'm so happy we did.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You might contact the breeder about her: Nadelhaus German Shepherds


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> You might contact the breeder about her: Nadelhaus German Shepherds


The breeder listed on her papers is Aguilar. not Nadelhaus. But I will try emailing them and see if they have more info about her. Thanks!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm wondering why the dog ended up in rescue, and not back with the breeder? Traci Needles (Nadelhaus) lives in my hometown, and would probably be interested to know what has happened to one of her dogs.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

It's probably not one of Tracy's dogs......Baronenwald is a German Kennel.
Tracy's stud dog was in Germany for several months, and perhaps the female also for titling. Sometimes...if a breeder in Germany likes the dog they have there for titling, they may ask to lease it for breeding...(this has happened to us a couple of times).
Tracy has had dogs from the Baronenwald Kennel in the past....so I would assume they have a business relationship at least.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Tracy's stud dog was in Germany for several months, and perhaps the female also for titling. Sometimes...if a breeder in Germany likes the dog they have there for titling, they may ask to lease it for breeding...(this has happened to us a couple of times).


Ah, that makes sense--I believe she does ship her dogs to Germany to be titled.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I'm wondering why the dog ended up in rescue, and not back with the breeder? Traci Needles (Nadelhaus) lives in my hometown, and would probably be interested to know what has happened to one of her dogs.


Let me say again the breeder was NOT Nadelhause, but I did just contact her. She is VERY nice. Sire is a brother to her Diego. Apparently the dogs were sold to a person who is no longer breeding. She is not sure how the name Baronenweld got on there. But she vouches for sire and dam being good dogs. 

Are there any breeders can tell me about these lines. It looks like her toes point out and her ankles come togther a little bit. She stumbles a little bit. It's hard to tell if this is something wrong or if she is just getting used to balancing without the tail. She is going to the vet soon are there any questions we should specifically ask?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Traci IS the breeder of the *parents* of the dog in question......you should just ask her about her *own dogs and lineage.*
No one would/should know better.

She would be very familiar with whatever problems or attributes the breeding pair possessed....even if SHE did not breed the actual litter from where this female was born from.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Traci IS the breeder of the *parents* of the dog in question......you should just ask her about her *own dogs and lineage.*
> No one would/should know better.
> 
> She would be very familiar with whatever problems or attributes the breeding pair possessed....even if SHE did not breed the actual litter from where this female was born from.


Oh ok thanks! I will ask her then.  I didn't mean to upset anyone I just don't understand how it all works.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

No one should ever get upset when questions are asked!
But since Traci actually is the breeder of the pair that produced your female....she is the best starting point for health & temperament questions.

Anthing else...just ask away...people are always ready to assist.
Best wishes!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> No one should ever get upset when questions are asked!
> But since Traci actually is the breeder of the pair that produced your female....she is the best starting point for health & temperament questions.
> 
> Anthing else...just ask away...people are always ready to assist.
> Best wishes!


Thanks. As I said to Traci, I'm only asking because we lost our Shadow to DM last November and I don't think I can go through that heartbreak again. Tasha is probably just wobbly from not being used to being without that tail but I want to make sure. Of course I'm already attached so I don't know that it matters much anyway.  Will have to see what Buddy and Ivan think. We are taking this slow. She is safe at Safe Haven and is not listed yet for adoption.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Poor girly.....tails do help them balance, and she may be a bit off motionwise without the tail for quite a while....the toe-ing in or out may be slight conformation faults, or compensation for the loss of her tail....

She looks like a nice showline female who is very sad to have been abandoned by her people....I hope you take her and love her....

DM is sooo common, and unfortunately one of the widespread issues.....sorry you lost one to it...

Lee


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Tasha was tired out from playing ball. She is not as sad as she looks in the other picture. Woolfie is keeping her company. 









She is going to the vet soon and will not be put up for adoption until after then. If all is well with the vet and I can talk my husband into it, we will bring Buddy and Ivan down to meet her and see how it goes.  Thanks so much everyone for your replies. I'm glad to know she comes from good lines!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Healing thoughts needed for Tasha. Safe Haven had her hips x-rayed and thank goodness they did. Found a rock in her tummy. Her hips are good but she is going to need surgery to get the rock out.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

oh no! Are you still considering adopting her?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes we are adopting her. As long as she gets along with our boys, which I hope won't be a problem since our boys are so mellow.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

YAY! Congrats! :congratulations:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good thoughts for the rock removal! Congrats on your new addition! Hope it all works out well!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks.  I will post an update after her surgery on Thursday.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Spent some time with Tasha today before her surgery. She is doing awesome. They have been giving her oil to try to get her to poop out the stone. Which she hasn't done, but her coat is less dry and more shiney. Her eyes are bright and she was full of shepherd playfullness today. So glad to see her looking less sad. Hopefully she knows she will be coming home with us just as soon as she is recovered.


----------

